# For a promotion wear a light blue shirt and a dark blue tie!



## SavileRowOnline

*Want a promotion? Wear a light blue shirt and a dark blue tie!*

Men wanting a promotion should come to work wearing a light blue shirt and dark blue tie, a study revealed. A research suggests the elegant two tone outfit is the best way to create a good impression in the office. Failing that, red and purple ties are the next most popular garments to wear for those looking to do well at work.

With *30% Off Blue Tailor-Made Shirts at **Savilerowonline**.com* it's a chance to have a look at your office wardrobe.

*Create A Classic Gentlemen Outfit*

A navy suit looks great paired with a shirt and tie in varying shades of blue.

*CHAMBRAY LIGHT BLUE ALBINI SHIRT*
https://www.avantlink.com/click.php...ambray-light-blue-albini-dress-shirt385.html/
Was: $129.00
Now: $90.30
Fabric: 100% Cotton; CotonificioAlbini Italy Luxury fabric


*See ALL Blue Tailor-Made Shirts 30% discount.
*
*Blue Gaberdine All Wool Tailor-Made Suit*
https://www.avantlink.com/click.php...product/blue-gaberdine-all-wool-suit355.html/
Price: $689.00
Fabric: Luxury 100% Wool English Gaberdine, 265 GSM, 120S Super Fine Fabric
*Now get $40 Off Tailor-Made Suit with Code SUIT40GO and Free Luxury Lining until end of October.*

*Transition from Navy to Grey Suit for the evening*
*







*
*Navy suit can feel like more of a daytime, business-appropriate color whereas grey can effortlessly transition into the evening. Due to the navy suit's business connotations, it can be easier to dress down its grey counterpart.*

*MEDIUM GREY HERRINGBONE SUIT*
*Price: $429.00*

*Fabric: Royal Club Worsted Suiting; 300 GSM*

https://www.avantlink.com/click.php...product/medium-grey-herringbone-suit138.html/
*Now get $40 Off Tailor-Made Suit with Code SUIT40GO and Free Luxury Lining until end of October.*

SavileRowOnline.com


----------



## Fenster

Christian Bale looks good in anything.


----------



## TeddyAllen

Daniel Craig looks smoking hot in that suit. 
Well, basically, I have to admit that he looks great in anything, even in nothing.


----------

